# Cinema " 2012 " Fin du Monde " par Emmerich



## BrYaN SiNgEr (20 Juin 2009)

Ce qui est génial c'est de voir de nouveau endroit ou monument morflés alors que d'habitude c'est souvent New York. Là la statue de Rio, la Chapelle Sixtine, le réalisateur qui détruit pour la 2ème fois (le seul à l'avoir fait il me semble au cinéma) la Maison Blanche, cette fois-ci par un porte-avion  . Le tremblement de terre qui engloutit la Californie est dans le film de 10,5 sur l'echelle de Richter : THE BIG ONE comme ils l'appellent et redoutent les californiens... Puis le volcan de Yellowstone qui explose (provoquant des sortes de météorites !)

Mais normalement il y a aussi au programme Las Vegas, Paris ou encore Hawaï... Le réalisateur désirait faire le film catastrophe ultime (sorte de mélange de Jour d'après et Independence day) pour le genre mais aussi (et surtout ?) pour lui !!! 












Bande Annonce en HD:

480 p.

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=87696384&sdm=web&pt=rd


720 p.

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=87696385&sdm=web&pt=rd


1080 p.

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=87696387&sdm=web&pt=rd


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2009)

Cohn Bendit président ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2009)

Tu pourrais pas nous les mettre en 800 px de large tes images&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2009)

Je pige pas le but du fil...


----------



## fedo (20 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pige pas le but du fil...


faire de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> faire de l'argent



Il est temps d'arrêter de polluer.
Mais comment quand il est si plaisant de consommer son confort ?

La réponse est dans le virtuel !
Une sorte de "second life" géant, tout le temps - et quand il ne restera à produire "en vrai" que l'électricité et une nourriture minimale, la Terre redeviendra le paradis sur terre (si si - mais avec beaucoup d'éoliennes)

C'est marrant, on se croirait dans REINE DE MARS - il est sympa ce Emmerich de me faire de la promo...

Hé hé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> faire de l'argent


Nan nan, je parlais pas du fil*m*, je parle du fil, du sujet quoi...

Je vois pas le but de ce sujet à la con, à part nous faire une pub pour un film qui va sortir dans quelques mois.

Chaipas, il nous demande même pas notre avis sur le film, rien, c'est juste "ya ça qui sort", point. Si on se retrouve avec un fil ouvert par sortie ciné prévue, on a pas fini de rigoler.

A moins que ce soit Ponk qui ouvre des fils pourris avec un double (triple, quadruple  ) pseudo pour se faire une promo déguisée. 



...
Nan, ce serait bien trop habile de sa part.
Je crois que c'est juste un sujet de merde.


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2009)

> C'est marrant, on se croirait dans REINE DE MARS - il est sympa ce Emmerich de me faire de la promo...



tu ne sais pas à quoi tu associes ton bouquin.
Emmerich est très respecté en tant que réalisateur de nanars supers chers avec plein d'effets spéciaux.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2009)

jhésite : fermeture ou fusion ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------

Bon&#8230; : le film n&#8217;a pas été vu, il n&#8217;y a pas de point de vue particulier&#8230; je ne peux décemment pas mettre ça dans les _coups de c&#339;ur / coups de pompe_ dédiés aux films. Il me reste à fermer alors&#8230; à moins que le bar soit un émanation d&#8217;allôciné ; ce dont je doute.

Allez, à la prochaine


----------

